# Baldock Serv's > South Mimms Serv's > Brooklands (Sund



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

I think it's time to get an idea of the numbers that will be heading to Brooklands from Kneesworth area.

I would expect this to be a 50 ~ 60 mph cruise to Brooklands to hopefully have a greater chance of keeping together and provide an impressive view for onlookers with all the TT's in procession 

Route details

08:15 Depart Baldock Services

09:00 Depart South Mimms Services

10:00 Arrive Brooklands 

Below I will add people joining @ the 2 meeting points on the cruise to Brooklands

*Baldock Services:-*
NormStrm
SBJ
spilmah
popeye64
happy days
!! Silver TTR (Clive)
!! Denum Blue TTC
EKZ225
Mayur
was
ChrisTTopher 3

*South Mimms Services:-*
moley
Chip_iTT (if fit to drive)
!! John & Nicky
jampott
markTT225
barely_legal
wendi
dimitt
roc
vlastan (if he can get out of bed [smiley=sleeping.gif] - bless, needs his beauty sleep) :lol:

All are welcome to join us on the cruise down so just add your name below and where you will be joining us and I'll update this (first) post.

I think that covers everything :wink:

Norman


----------



## happy days (Apr 3, 2004)

Hi NormStrm,

Going to be travelling down from Grantham on the A1 ,can you put me

down to meet at Baldock services.

Cheers

James


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Well done for organising this Norm.

Put Bunny and I down for a South Mimms tie up.

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

happy days and moley

Cheers Guys - updated 1st post

Norman


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Norm,

Will join you at South Mimms subject to being able to drive by then...

:?


----------



## popeye64 (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Norm,

I'm a deffinate for Baldock services, could possibly be another two as well (Clive silver 150 roadster + another denim blue 225) but will confirm asap.

Nice one
Cheers
Popeye 64 [smiley=wings.gif]

P.S Make it 70 at least haha :lol:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Chip_iTT & popeye64 additions added.



popeye64 said:


> P.S Make it 70 at least haha :lol:


We'll see how we get on :wink: really will depend on volume of traffic etc as I'm more interested in keeping the cruise together. If we can follow standard cruise rules of ensuring you keep in touch with the TT benind you we will all be fine. As this dictates the overall progress.

Cheers

Norman


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Where is South Mimms ?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

ronin said:


> Where is South Mimms ?


South Mimms Services are here 

HTH

Norman


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Services at A1/M25 junction


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Was going to meet Jog etc at Guildford, is that en route?


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Hi ya Norm, put me down for Baldock.
Cheers m8
Phill


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

ronin said:


> Was going to meet Jog etc at Guildford, is that en route?


We will be travelling from M25 north round anti clockwise to Brooklands so won't get as far as Guilford. Still see you all @ Brooklands 



EKZ225 said:


> Hi ya Norm, put me down for Baldock.
> Cheers m8
> Phill


Phill you're on the list :wink:

Norman


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: God that's early I have to get out bed before midday :wink:


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Well doc says no way I'm driving before August  so unless i can find someone to drive mine down (with proper insurance) so it'll be in the pics, i'm going to need a lift to/from South Mimms (I can get there ok - my son will oblige)


----------



## happy days (Apr 3, 2004)

Hi Chip_iTT

I can give you a lift if want,will be travelling down the A1 from Grantham

james


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

thanks for offers of lift... still trying to sort of a driver for the day for mine.... if not, will be on touch with one of you..

got an email today telling me ticket #8 had been dispatched....


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Can you all make sure you've ordered your tickets for Brooklands so we can cruise right on in 8) [smiley=dude.gif]

I'm looking forward to the freebie as well :wink:

Not long to go now 

Norman


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> Can you all make sure you've ordered your tickets for Brooklands so we can cruise right on in 8) [smiley=dude.gif]


Got mine through the post this morning, so we'll be sailing right in 

Moley & Bunny


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Norman thanks for organising the convoy.
All being well Surbhi and I should be able to join y'all at Baldock for the drive down. I aim to get the tickets on the day/at the gate... should there be a problem with that?

Mayur

p.s. I'll talk to John and Nicky and they will probably join up at South Mimms.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Mayur

Not a problem really, but it does help if you can book in advance. Even if you say payment by cheque and a note on the order comment to say "pay at the gate". This way we can more easily budget numbers etc... if you can't, no real problem, but if you can... 

Either way, see you there!!! 



Mayur said:


> I aim to get the tickets on the day/at the gate... should there be a problem with that?
> 
> Mayur
> 
> .


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

nutts said:


> Mayur
> Not a problem really, but it does help if you can book in advance. Even if you say payment by cheque and a note on the order comment to say "pay at the gate". This way we can more easily budget numbers etc... if you can't, no real problem, but if you can...
> Either way, see you there!!!


Thanks for the reply nutts, it makes sense. Will book in advance.
Look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Mayur said:


> p.s. I'll talk to John and Nicky and they will probably join up at South Mimms.


Thank goodness for that, I was feeling a bit lonely with just myself and Chip_iTT at South Mimms 

Moley


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Mayur & provisionally John & Nicky added



moley said:


> Thank goodness for that, I was feeling a bit lonely with just myself and Chip_iTT at South Mimms


Moley, you won't be alone for long with all the admirers looking around your lovely new shiny TT 

Norman


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Norm,

Stick me down for a South Mimms start - I'm coming from Hatfield / Welwyn Garden City on the morning...


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

South Mimms for me Norm.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott & markTT225 added to South Mimms.

Cheers Guys

Norman


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Norm, I'll be joing the A1 at at A1/A14 intersection, so put me down for Baldock.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Norman

got room for 1 more at Baldock :wink:

cheers m8


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

hutters & was added to Baldock

This is looking good for a superb turn out - will make an impressive sight I'm sure 

I assume "angel eyes" will be on 8)

Cheers

Norman


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Put me down for South Mimms too!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Oh and BTW, I'll be there with my mystery forum lover [smiley=sweetheart.gif] 
Well it's about time we came out but it'll seem like quite a surprise pairing for some 

And the couple of you that already know, please shhhhhh [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

and I thought we were going to make it a surprise :?

oooops wrong woman


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Oi you! get back under the desk where you belong! :roll: :wink:

So are you coming out too then Mark? or is it just me on my own?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If I come out, will you hold my hand 



barely_legal said:


> Oi you! get back under the desk where you belong! :roll: :wink:
> 
> So are you coming out too then Mark? or is it just me on my own?


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Bump :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Does anyone fancy brekkie there, or are we meeting and moving straight on again?


----------



## wendi (May 7, 2002)

We'll be there too, brekkie sounds good


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

South Mimms has a KFC, but maybe not the best thing for brekkie... 

I like SM Services though - I lived there for 2 weeks


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks Phill

wendi you are on the list 

Tim - brekkie sounds a good idea, always worth seeing if we can get a bacon bap before we move on [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Norman


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Tim
would just like to say that I think it's not on, you deserting the SWales crew and chucking your towel in with these Landaners 

Think you should divert your route personally


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Tim
> would just like to say that I think it's not on, you deserting the SWales crew and chucking your towel in with these Landaners
> 
> Think you should divert your route personally


I did consider it 

But surely you'd prefer to travel with just TTs... I'm gonna spoil the look of the convoy anyway (unless you happen to be Kell)


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

ROFL

At least you thought of us! 

And we would have let you drive at the back


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> ROFL
> 
> At least you thought of us!
> 
> And we would have let you drive at the back


I assume by "back" you meant "front"?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

er. yes.

WAY out in front 

LOL - will leave this thread to youse lot to discuss arrangements again now


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Can I be put on the list for S.Mimms pls too!

(Irving, if you get stuck for a lift, I;ll be more then happy to offer you a ride.)


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

dimitt said:


> Can I be put on the list for S.Mimms pls too!


Added as requested.

Norman


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

barely_legal said:


> Oh and BTW, I'll be there with my mystery forum lover [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> Well it's about time we came out but it'll seem like quite a surprise pairing for some
> 
> And the couple of you that already know, please shhhhhh [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> [smiley=gossip.gif]


I told you...I AM NOT READY YET. 

Anyway...what time is the Brooklands "shop" opens that we have to be there by 10?

I may be able to be down to South Mimms by 9, although Sunday mornings are for [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

V - get your lazy ass out of bed! 

And - are you trying to tell us you're not ready to come out yet ????

See ya there fella


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Realy sad that I can't join the cruise, I will be making my way round the M25 all by myself (thats a contradiction in terms when talking about the M25!!) but know doubt we'll all hook up at Brooklands.

Have a great and safe cruise people, I'll be thinking of ya :wink:

Graham


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Graham,

You can still fly the Kneesworth Crew flag though 

Moley


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Well guys, drawn a blank on insurance for getting my TT to Brooklands  just isn't worth the silly money, but thanks to all that offered help...

So will get son to drive me up to South Mimms for 8:30-8:45ish on Sunday and grab a lift down there... and also arrange for one back too....

Thanks to the many that have offered a lift... can't ride with u all, so hope no one offended if i don't pick them...


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm still planning to join the folks at Baldock but I'm afraid if its going to be fast cruise down I'll just let you chaps zoom off because my car has only done a total of 80 miles and is still being run in. So then I'll just gently make my way down to Brooklands and catch you there.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Mayur et al

From my initial post :-

_I would expect this to be a 50 ~ 60 mph cruise to Brooklands to hopefully have a greater chance of keeping together and provide an impressive view for onlookers with all the TT's in procession _

I do not see this as a hoon but a chance to all cruise down together if at all possible, obviously if some want to step the pace up that's up to them.

C U all Sunday 

Norman


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

NormStrm said:


> Mayur et al
> 
> From my initial post :-
> 
> ...


That stretch of the M25 is really slow (most of the time), and don't forget the dredded roadworks which is max 40 mph anyway :roll: :wink:

I hope the weather improves, it's looking distinctly yuck at the moment! :x :x :x


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Chip_iTT said:


> Well guys, drawn a blank on insurance for getting my TT to Brooklands  just isn't worth the silly money, but thanks to all that offered help...
> 
> So will get son to drive me up to South Mimms for 8:30-8:45ish on Sunday and grab a lift down there... and also arrange for one back too....
> 
> Thanks to the many that have offered a lift... can't ride with u all, so hope no one offended if i don't pick them...


That's a real shame, Irving...

And, if I didn't already have a passenger, I'd happily install you in the Zed - you could be soldering and hardwiring on the move...


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

I now have a spare ticket for Sunday, does anybody need one?

cheers

was


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Are you not coming then was?


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Paul

I am definately coming m8 8) a friend of mine who was coming has had to pull out last minute 

less weight to carry I guess :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] for you.... [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] for your friend!!

BTW - I'm planning on 'attempting' to meet up with the M25 cruise at or near the M40 junction. Anyone care to guesstimate what time you might be passing?

[smiley=idea2.gif] Maybe I could sit in a lay-by/hard shoulder and someone (with hands-free) could ring me when you're near the junction. 

No idea if this would work as there's not really anywhere to stop around there. It would be great if it did though cos I was really looking forward to being part of a cruise :roll:

Let me know if anyone could help this happen. 

Cheers,
NaughTTy


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

put me down for meeting up at South Mimms


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> ....BTW - I'm planning on 'attempting' to meet up with the M25 cruise at or near the M40 junction. Anyone care to guesstimate what time you might be passing?
> 
> [smiley=idea2.gif] Maybe I could sit in a lay-by/hard shoulder and someone (with hands-free) could ring me when you're near the junction.
> 
> ...


Anyone :?:


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Only place u could stop is close to the A412/A40 - M40 J1. this is 2miles from m25 j16, about 4mins away by the time u got going. if someone was to call u on yr mobile as they went past Denham Marsh Woods and under railway on the M25 at 60mph you would meet up with convoy ok and we could let u know if u were ahead or behind and u could slow/speed up accordingly


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

its about 20miles ~ 20-25mins from South Mimms so assuming we left on time we'd be in target range at 9:20-9:25 approx...

since i'll be a passenger happy to try and co-ordinate/guide u in....

let me know and pm me yr mobile #. Poss Boggie might join in on this too


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If you lot see a red S4 go by that's tooting and a waving then it's not road rage.....unless you're over all three lanes!!! :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Chip-iTT - Thanks very much for the offer - you have PM. 

Can't wait 'til Sunday


----------



## ChrisTTopher 3 (May 27, 2004)

Hi All

Will endeavour to get to Baldock Svcs too by 8:15

If I can dig my mate out of bed early enough :?

Cheers

Chris


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Chris & everyone really

We will be leaving Baldock 08:15 ish heading down the A1(M) to the South Mimms Service area where we will meet up with the others, hopefully time for a quick bacon buttie then leave 09:00 ish to head round the M25 to junction 11 - A317 - B374 to arrive @ Brooklands 

http://www.brooklandsmuseum.co.uk/plany ... m#location

C U all tomorrow

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Firstly let me apologise for not making it to Baldock Services before you all left for South Mimms  take a wrong turn and .......

Anyway thanks for all turning up and making the run from South Mimms to Brooklands very impressive  Even if the poxy rain made me put my roof up :?

I hope you all enjoyed the day and got home OK.

Cheers

Norman


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Norman, many thanks for organising the cruise down. It was the baby's first outing and it survived!

Looking forward to seeing you at the next Kneesworth meet.
Mayur


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

anyone know if roc made it? IIRC he wasn't at South Mimms this am


----------

